# How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

*How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*

Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.

By request, here is a quick tutorial on making a two-tone pattern board. 
All you need is a bandsaw… or maybe a scroll saw.

Start with two boards of contrasting woods squared and surfaced on all sides.









--
Use double-sided tape to align and stack them. (carpet tape works great)

















---

Cut random curvy lines through both pieces on the bandsaw. This was my first test of the Carter Stabilizer - works great by the way - but I'm sure it could be done with any thin blade. The key is to be sure your saw table is flat and the blade is set to a perfect 90º. I'm looking forward to seeing if anyone (*Sheila*) attempts this with a scroll saw.










---
Your stack should look something like this.









---

Separate the pieces and put them back together again, alternating the woods. You may need to do a light sanding on the joints to get a perfect fit for your glue up. Glue and clamp them together.









---
Missing photo here, but once the glue is dry, stack and tape them together again, and do another round of curvy cuts. This time from the short side. Take them apart and alternate the pieces again and you'll end up with two cool boards that look like this.









---
Clean them up, put on a finish and turn it into your next fun and useful project to share with your friends… freckle-footed and otherwise. 









---

There is no reason to stop with two woods. Try it with 3 or 4 or more layers and make several different multi-colored Wild 'n' Crazy boards at a time.

--
My blog for creating the cheese slicer is here .

SPalm's original cheese slicer project posting and instructions are here .
Check it out!

And have fun!!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mary Anne, I was hoping you would post this.
It looks easy in your hands!
Ellen


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mary Anne for the tutorial. I was wondering the best way to do these.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


That's a good tutorial, Mary Anne; I learn new things on LJ everyday. Thanks


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


I haven't made a cutting board, but I did use this method on the scroll saw to make some necklaces.
In this project I used this method a couple of differet times to create a really "wild n' crazy" look. I love that the end result looks so much more complicated then it really is.
Great Blog!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


Good post Mary Anne. I'm going to have to give this a go.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


Thanks, everyone! It really isn't a very difficult technique.

And thanks, MrsN, you reminded me that I meant write that you could use several layers of different woods to mix and match into different designs. I've added it to the tutorial.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


This looks GREAT! Thank you so much for posting it, Mary Anne! I think I can have some fun with this. The only thing that I can see that limits it on the scroll saw is the thickness and hardness of the wood. However, with the proper blade, I am sure I can manage this.

What type of glue do you use with this? I love using Mineral Oil finish and I saw you used that in your other board. However, which glue is best that will hold up to the cleaning of the boards as well as the oil finish?

Thanks again and I am looking forward to your answers.

Sheila


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


Really good tutorial.
And a really cheasy board, I get sea sick.
Best thoughts from the semi French chese lover,
Mads


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


Mary Anne, thanks for revealing your "patented secret" . I can see that this would be a lot of fun and has almost endless possibilities. I may have to try this when I make my next board.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


Thanks Marry Anne for the great tutorial.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU !
Very clear and concise !
Not sure how crazy I will get,
but love this idea !

Lisa


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


That looks nice.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


*scrollgirl*,
How thick of a board can you cut on your scroll saw? I can see no reason why you couldn't do this with wood slightly thicker than veneer and glue it up on a solid piece.

I use TiteBond III on all of my boards for its resistance to moisture.
As far as cleaning, wash with soap and water. No soaking and no dishwasher; the glue might hold up, but the wood won't.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


*mads*
You could share some of those wonderful French cheeses with us! 
I'll do the slicing.


----------



## Houtje (Apr 6, 2010)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


Nice post thank's for showing us

Houtje


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


great tutorial Mary Anne!!!..........looks so easy…..i may even be able to do this!!!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mary Anne! I think you could go about an inch or so total depending on the wood or blade and they you would really be struggling and it won't be any fun. You would burn the heck out of blades no matter what on some wood.

I could probably make them half inch thick and they would be fine - especially if I put little feet on them.

Now you have me thinking . . . !

Sheila


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


Nice post Mary Anne!
Looks like fun.
My shop is a mess right now, doing some equipment changes and of course Dear Season is in.
But, I will make time, sometime soon.
Thanks


----------



## rando1 (May 24, 2010)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


Looks great. Love the cheese! Great tutorial. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


I look forward to seeing what you come up with, *Sheila*. If the 1/2" final board ends up being too thin, you could glue it to a backer board. Or you could even glue two of them together back to back; that might come out pretty cool too.

Now I am thinking of different projects that I could make use of a scroll saw. One of the fun things about not knowing what is a "normal" project is that it is easier to think outside of what everyone else does.

*lumberdustjohn*,
I look forward to your creative twist and improvements to the design, John. 
If only it were "Dear Season" and everyone made an extra effort to be kind to critters! 

Thanks, *Randon*. It's a great fun project for a relaxing afternoon. And yes, the cheese is good too!


----------



## Bradford (Dec 8, 2007)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


MaryAnne, you are my hero of the day. For a long time, I thought this technique was unreachable. Until today, when your blog explanation with the additional links, lead me down the road of improvement. i love you…..thanks.


----------



## JerryVet (Aug 1, 2007)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


Thaky you for the instructions, I will have to try this.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


From all the comments and 'favorites' on this blog, it looks like we are destined to be a bunch of Wild and Crazy Guys. Gotta love Steve Martin… and *TopamaxSurvivor Bob* for naming the design.

Thank you all for the positive feedback. It just goes to show (again!!) that even newbie woodworkers like me have something of value to share. Sometimes it is the little tips, the little light bulbs (*Bradford*, you cracked me up!) that flash that make all the difference.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


Mary Anne - I liked Steve Martin as the sadistic dentist in Little Shop of Horrors. He's gone a bit soft in the intervening years though.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


Well done!


----------



## geppetto425 (Jun 21, 2009)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


Just a quick tip, the tighter the radiuses of the lines, the more sanding and fine tuning you may have to do to get the glue joints tight, try to draw loose radiuses.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *geppetto425*, but honestly, I have some pretty tight radiuses and didn't have to do any sanding or tuning. I don't know if it was luck, the Carter Stabilizer, or that I made sure my band saw was perfectly tuned and true before I made the cuts. Probably a combination of all, but mostly, I think having your saw set up correctly will do it. I suggest doing a dry fit with clamps first. You may not need to sand.


----------



## geppetto425 (Jun 21, 2009)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


Okay, I made a some cutting boards once with a contrasting wood fish running down the center of it and to cut the pieces out I used templates and router bits, the difference between the router bit on opposing sides of the cut was enough to create gaps and I had to do a fair amount of sanding to make the joints tight. I've never done it this way. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


*geppetto425*

Your board sounds cool. Hope you get around to posting and sharing some of your work.

I have never tried pattern cutting with a router… yet. I plan on trying some inlay work with the router this winter. So many projects, so many things to learn… and loving it all!


----------



## ocwoodworker (Mar 5, 2010)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


WOW!! Love it! Gives me great ideas for presents. Thanx soooo much for posting the how-to.


----------



## don1960 (Jan 16, 2011)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


Love this idea. I shall steal it for a lazy susan for my wife.

I made one cutting board with a curvy stripe down the center, but nothing like yours.

Very cool, Maryanne


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


Thanks for making it look so easy , Mary Anne : )
Added to my favorites and I hope to give it a whirl this year !!
I just bought the Carter Stabilizer and a 3/16" blade at the show this January.
What size blade are you using for these cuts ?
Thanks 
Len


----------



## MatthewM (Mar 29, 2014)

LateNightOwl said:


> *How to make a Wild 'n' Crazy two-tone board*
> 
> Sometimes the finished project looks harder to make than it really is.
> 
> ...


Hi on your second glue up did you glue end grain to end grain ? 
If so how strong is it and will it stand up to use without breaking ?


----------

